# Looking for a rat in Northwest Ohio Or.....



## Doyle.Lauryn.Dawson (Sep 12, 2012)

Really would like one from Nothwest Ohio so my son can pick it out or my mom will be in the Wooster/Akron Ohio area this weekend and could pick him/her up for us. Or next weekend she will be in Kendallville, IN.

We have had rats before but they were just from the pet store and the kids loved them but they didn't live to long. My son is really looking for a tuxedo rat or an all black one and he also likes the silver ones. I really like the dumbo rats, buts it's not mine. 

Please email me pictures if you have any in these areas. Thanks! 

[email protected]

P.S. He wants a baby one.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

It would be best too adopt two they need a friend


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Rattie tattie rescue is arranging a train to Michigan with rats you can contact them ... that's where I got all my.rats they are great and we have SO many rats looking for homes.


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

Same with rattie tattie, they just got lots of younger babies surreneder to them


----------

